# Union Force vs Burton Malavita



## iduly21 (Oct 23, 2010)

Whattup folks

i bought the 2011 rome pusher, gunna be slayin the park and gnarly jumps on the mountain this season. 

Any preference/input about those two bindings?

Thx =]


----------



## CaRMaNiA666 (Nov 6, 2009)

Union Forces>


----------



## CrooklynSeal (Oct 20, 2010)

fuck union, tired of hearing about those wack as bindings... :cheeky4:

if i were you id wait another 3 weeks, Burton is coming out with Cartel Re: Flex; its like a standard base plate/EST hybrid. and its got canting from 0-3 on the food bed. softer on the inside so you cant as you apply pressure. 

Burton Cartel Re: Flex Black (LATE RELEASE) :thumbsup:


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I've been riding Union Force on my Park/rail set up for over 5 years now. I'm pretty happy with them. check out flux too.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

CrooklynSeal said:


> fuck union, tired of hearing about those wack as bindings... :cheeky4:
> 
> if i were you id wait another 3 weeks, Burton is coming out with Cartel Re: Flex; its like a standard base plate/EST hybrid. and its got canting from 0-3 on the food bed. softer on the inside so you cant as you apply pressure.
> 
> Burton Cartel Re: Flex Black (LATE RELEASE) :thumbsup:


ReFlex becomes useless after you put more than 9* on your bindings. After that the disc hinge doesn't line up enough with the flex direction of the binding baseframe.

Forces over Malavitas cause you'll save $60


----------



## CrooklynSeal (Oct 20, 2010)

Nivek said:


> ReFlex becomes useless after you put more than 9* on your bindings. After that the disc hinge doesn't line up enough with the flex direction of the binding baseframe.
> 
> Forces over Malavitas cause you'll save $60


I understand what your saying, but the reflex will still help past 9*, just caus the baseplate is so much softer your gonna get more flex than any other traditional bindings


----------



## CaRMaNiA666 (Nov 6, 2009)

you dont like unions? but you think burton bindings are the shit? have you ever had unions? or you just dont like them cuz everyone else does. i had cartels like 4 years ago. union>burton


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

CrooklynSeal said:


> I understand what your saying, but the reflex will still help past 9*, just caus the baseplate is so much softer your gonna get more flex than any other traditional bindings


Have you ever strapped into it? I have, you don't feel it. My Contacts are more noticable. The baseplate isn't really "softer" either. It just has portions taken out of it to make it more flexible. Good idea, needs more work.


----------



## ccole89 (Sep 2, 2010)

I'd go for the Forces. In fact i'm getting a pair this year. I also just refuse to support Burton.


----------



## jonnybanz (Oct 26, 2010)

BURTON=sellouts. UNION=SICK 
BRO!!


nuff said


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Say what you what and do what you want with Burton. They are not the devil.

As of late I haven't recommended them because they haven't made a binding I liked. Now they do. They didn't used to make boards I had fun on, now they do.

The Malavitas are a good binding. I just don't think they are $60 better than Forces, if they're better at all.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Had a pair of Burton Cartels couple of years ago the only thing I didnt like was they tend to have forward lean even when set @ 1.. Been riding Union for 2 years now, althought the 2011 Force toe strap is alot softer than last seasons which I never had any issues with.


----------



## ccole89 (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm just not a fan of Burton because all the Burton gear i've ever owned has been cheaply made for starters and secondly I'm cant understand why they bank roll Shawn White to the point where they lose riders like Romain De Marchi, Jp Solberg, Gigi Ruf, and DCP but looks like thats worked out for the best.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

ccole89 said:


> I'm just not a fan of Burton because all the Burton gear i've ever owned has been cheaply made for starters and secondly I'm cant understand why they bank roll Shawn White to the point where they lose riders like Romain De Marchi, Jp Solberg, Gigi Ruf, and DCP but looks like thats worked out for the best.


I hear ya as far as the team thing goes. But I guarantee it wasn't a money issue. Why would it be? Burton's loaded. I honestly think they chose to leave. Gigi is the only one that moved on to an established company.


----------



## ccole89 (Sep 2, 2010)

Nivek said:


> I hear ya as far as the team thing goes. But I guarantee it wasn't a money issue. Why would it be? Burton's loaded. I honestly think they chose to leave. Gigi is the only one that moved on to an established company.


From everything i read about the situation Gigi chose to leave after he realized the Uninc crew was out. But I'm pretty sure JP, Romain, and DCP didn't have a choice but it seems like YES is on the right track. I'm sure money prob wasn't a huge issue but half of their payroll has to be to Shawn White which imo is just pathetic. 

Sorry for highjacking the thread. Go with the Forces though haha.


----------



## pibimbap (Oct 25, 2010)

+1 to the forces. I hear the malavitas are stiffer.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

laz167 said:


> Had a pair of Burton Cartels couple of years ago the only thing I didnt like was they tend to have forward lean even when set @ 1.. Been riding Union for 2 years now, althought the 2011 Force toe strap is alot softer than last seasons which I never had any issues with.


What did they do to the toe strap this year? Looks the same to me...but I've always found the 2nd generation toe strap to be a little soft.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Extremo said:


> What did they do to the toe strap this year? Looks the same to me...but I've always found the 2nd generation toe strap to be a little soft.


 I have the 2009 ones and just got the 2011's. They put a somewhat softer gripy material this year to make them able to wrap around your boot toe more snuggly. I don't know, I hope I'm wrong but I hope they don't wear out quicker...maybe I'm just paronoid. If you get the chance to see them at your local shop do so you'll see what I'm talking about.


----------



## h-d (Jan 18, 2012)

I know this thread is a few years old, but I have the same question for this years setup.

What if I can get 2015 Malavitas for $20 more than 2016 Union Forces? Which one should I go for?

I ride 75% park and rest are groomers.

I like malavitas because of canting, but im not sure how much canting really helps with a 15/-15 22.5" stance. I get how it could be more comfy if you were standing straight with 0 angles, but wouldn't it feel a bit awkward ducked? Not too sure. 

Thanks


----------



## CauseNAffect (Feb 1, 2016)

Union T-Rice's all day. Things are phenom, small ankle strap but shit has my boot so locked in it feels like i don't even need to ratchet the dam buckles.


----------

